# Zabo-Trails



## Foxx163 (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand ne Wegbeschreibung geben, wie ich zu den Zabo-Trails komme. Würd mir die gerne mal anschauen ohne vorher lange suchen zu müssen. Achja, komm aus Richtung Lauf.
Danke

Foxx163


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Mai 2005)

schau mal hier, das ist zum anschnuppern ne schoene runde:







in meinem fotoalbum gibts mehr davon. ausserdem ist der weg recht einfach:
tiergarten und dann den schmausenbuck hoch. ich fahre am samstag gegen 13uhr eh mal wenn du dich ranhaengen willst.

gruss wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (13. Mai 2005)

Ich denke mal Du wirst die Dirt Jumps meine oder?

Also wennst mit Rücken zum Eingang des Nürberger Tiergarten stehst, sind die Trails links im Wald. 
Am besten nach links so lang am Gehsteig radln bis der Wald fast aufhört und dann nach rechts in den Wald abbiegen, wieder etwas rechts halten und suchen. 
So groß ist das Waldstück nicht.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Mai 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal Du wirst die Dirt Jumps meine oder?


ja gibts die denn noch? bin gestern dort vorbei und habe emsiges Bagertreiben beobachtet ??


----------



## Foxx163 (13. Mai 2005)

@ wotan_S_rache

Danke dir, bin aber leider am we nicht im Lande. Werd' nächste Woche mal in die Richtung fahren und Samstage gibts ja noch'n paar dieses Jahr.

@ oBATMANo
ja, die meinte ich eigentlich. Danke. Werd sie mir mal anschauen. Gibt's sonst noch was hier in der Nähe zum Bolzen?


----------



## konamann (14. Mai 2005)

Steinbrüchle... frag mich aber net wo des is.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (14. Mai 2005)

Steinbrüchle ist gleich um die Ecke bei meiner Oma, oder um es anders auszudrücken In der Südstadt (Nähe Toys 'r us/Hornbach in der Münchner Str.) gibt es die Kornburger Straße, die zum, bzw. an der Bereitschaftspolizei vorbeiführt. Dieser Straße nur noch ein Stück folgen, dann ist man bereits am Ziel

Viel Spaß beim Dirten  

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-Giggi (16. Mai 2005)

hi. 

um auf die zabo-trails zurückzukommen:
bin heut vormittag vorbeigefahren und die gibts auf jeden fall noch!
bis denn und nen schönen tag noch. 

mit grobstolligen grüßen


----------

